# How To Obtain Medical Prescription Clearance



## lpcruz (Apr 10, 2019)

I am US Citizen trying to the Philippines. The PDEA requires a certification for a 90 day supply of Lorazepam. The only problem no one that I have contacted in the United States, knows this information, including the DEA, Doctors, FDA,. I have emailed the PDEA, many times about this certification, but they wont tell me who in the United States will give me this information. I have my doctors note and prescription. That is not enough for the PDEA, without this certification, I will be denied access into the country and subject to being arrested. Any help will be well appreciated!

Kind Regards


----------



## lpcruz (Apr 10, 2019)

Any help will be much appreciated. My Doctor has been in contact with the National Competent Authority in my Country. They said they don't issue any type of certifications that PDEA is requiring. Can any other Expats here resonate with this dilemma. Any help will be well appreciated.


----------



## lpcruz (Apr 10, 2019)

Hi Guys,

Also the PDEA is pretty adamant about having this certification. I am just a student, trying to go there to study abroad. The Lorazepam is for my own clinical use!


----------



## lpcruz (Apr 10, 2019)

I have been working at this through many different resources and its been to no avail. I want to go there without incurring any complications. Can I be arrested for carrying this medication without that certification? Any help will be well appreciated


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi.. IPcruz that was an old thread so I created a new one so you can get answers I'll give you my answer but hope to hear from others.

You'll need to see a doctor here and get the prescription because that drug is labeled a dangerous drug and nobody is going to give you any form of clearance to carry this. You'll need to go to a Hospital because I don't think a clinic can dispense this either. You'll find the prices are much lower to see a doctor here but I'm not sure about the costs of medicine.

I suffered and still suffer from Anxiety (I don't know what you take yours for) and was taking similar type medications and that was my experience with a small clinic they gave me a reference to a doctor at a hospital to see in order to get my prescription... I stopped taking the medications. To make things easier bring something form your doctor signed and with his M.D. stamp and all your medical copies so you can save yourself some time and money with tests.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Illegal or Dangerous Drugs*



lpcruz said:


> I have been working at this through many different resources and its been to no avail. I want to go there without incurring any complications. Can I be arrested for carrying this medication without that certification? Any help will be well appreciated


Not only will you be arrested you'll spend a long time in prison unless you have a lot of money for lawyers they aren't' free here and you are presumed guilty until you can prove your innocence.  

You are talking about carrying in medications deemed dangerous drugs and you can't expect Immigration, customs, PNP or inspectors to figure this out and I'm not sure I'd want to deal with the customs here either, remember this is a developing nation and a 3rd world things move slowly especially if incarcerated.

With all that said I hope you can work things out and I feel you can and good luck with your schooling.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I had a prescription back in the US but ran out ages ago (I only brought like 20 pills with me). I never heard of the PDEA requirements and was lucky. I just brought mine in with a copy of the prescription - was lucky nobody ever checked my bags. 

I asked about Lorazepam at a pharmacy and the pharmacist freaked out... I looked it up on a Filipino medication guide and they list it as a roofie. Absolutely stupid - but true. It will likely be hard to get a prescription here for it.


----------



## lpcruz (Apr 10, 2019)

Hello,

Thank you for your message! Lorazepam is the only benzo that I can tolerate. If you don't mind sharing did you take another benzo in the Philippines? I can't get any clearance from the United States to go there with my medication. The PDEA requires a certification from a National Competent Authority. My doctor had been in contact with the authorities here in the United States, but they don't issue any certifications for individual or clinical use. I am just a student who wants to study abroad and possibly become an expat there in the Philippines. Any help will be well appreciated 

Kind Regards,

John Cruz


----------



## lpcruz (Apr 10, 2019)

Thank you for this information. I Figured that American or foreigners living is the best resource for this type of sensitive issue. I really the help that I am receiving to bring some clarity to this dilemma that I am facing.

Best Regards


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

In 2010 I also brought one bottle of my medication Clonazepam but I think it was in my luggage and not my carry on. I brought this bottle to the Pharmacy with my prescription and they couldn't dispense me any drugs I was required to get a prescription from a doctor here.

Recently an Expat ordered medications in a larger quantity through the mail system and he was arrested and I don't know his status but they take this so seriously because of the fight against not only illegal drugs but medications deemed dangerous that it made the news.


----------



## lpcruz (Apr 10, 2019)

This is what my doctor said, with respect to the complications I am having in my country getting clearance for this certification:

John,
I have discouraging news from the DEA. The man who called back Bill? Parks? said that they only issue Certificates of Authorization to medical mission groups that are bringing in benzodiazepines (or other controlled substances) to distribute to poor people in the Philippines. They do not issue certificates for individual use. His reading of the Philippine law is that if you are only taking in 30 days, you are okay with a note and a prescription, but for two months worth this probably won’t work. He was not hopeful but thought that either the embassy or the customs and border control people might know if there are any other options for you to obtain a certificate of authorization.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I have been following this thread and as a plebeian have to ask what is this medication and what is it used for? 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

My bad, I googled, say no more.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bizwizard (Jan 16, 2019)

*Diazepam Prescription*

I came to the PI to revoker from back surgery last summer, and had a prescription for Valium that ran out while I was there (nobody checked my luggage, and I don't remember whether it was in a checked bag or carry-on--in multiple trips, no-one has ever looked in my carry-on except when leaving).

I was going to Doctor's Hospital in Davao for physical therapy, and my PT doc referred me to another doc there who wrote a prescription based on my empty prescription bottle and my story, plus the fact that my PT doc had sent me.

The pharmacy took a long time to fill it, and I was concerned that there was something unusual going on--I was actually a little scared--but eventually they returned with the pills.

I would suspect that if you have a prescription form your US doc and maybe a letter of explanation, you can get your Rx filled in the PI if you go to a hospital and find the right doc, like one who treats your disorder. The doctor visits cost $6.

Hope this helps.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Prescription refills*



bizwizard said:


> I came to the PI to revoker from back surgery last summer, and had a prescription for Valium that ran out while I was there (nobody checked my luggage, and I don't remember whether it was in a checked bag or carry-on--in multiple trips, no-one has ever looked in my carry-on except when leaving).
> 
> I was going to Doctor's Hospital in Davao for physical therapy, and my PT doc referred me to another doc there who wrote a prescription based on my empty prescription bottle and my story, plus the fact that my PT doc had sent me.
> 
> ...


Hi Bizwizard and welcome to the forum, that's some good advice and if possible I'd bring copies of the medical record because it sure will save time and more money if the Doctor cooperates. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## lpcruz (Apr 10, 2019)

Hello,

Thank you for your message. I am not sure about the logistics, but I what can I share with you is that must declare everything. The last thing I need is to go prison in a developing nation. I cannot even begin to fathom that thought. This is so frustrating I was all set to there at next of the next month. But not having this ridiculous certification is preventing me from entering Philippines. Nevertheless, I am law abiding citizen, and I have to respect their laws. Eventually if it is meant to be then things will happen. I don't how long it will take me to get this Lorazepam out of system, which is probably my shot for international travel. I cant speak for the rest of the international world, but with respect to the Philippines they want that certification. The United States does issue single certifications for Lorazepam according the DEA! Thank you for sharing 

God bless


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

US State Dept. Guidance for those in The US is Contact Philippine Consulate in your district or Their DC Embassy in The US;

If traveling with prescription medication, check with the Government of the Philippines to ensure the medication is legal in the Philippines and to obtain clearance to enter the country with it. Carry your prescription medication in original packaging with your doctor’s prescription. 
https://travel.state.gov/content/travel/en/international-travel/International-Travel-Country-Information-Pages/Philippines.html


I see they issue guidance for PH REQUIREMENTS FOR MEDICAL MISSIONS so they should be able to provide an answer.
Embassy of the Philippines - Home


Wise of you to be vigilant. Read this OSAC article.
https://www.osac.gov/Pages/ContentReportDetails.aspx?cid=17386


----------



## lpcruz (Apr 10, 2019)

Hi Joe,

Thank you for this information. I really appreciate it. However, I have done extensive exhaustive research with respect to this dilemma that I am facing. It covers all of the links that you have provided. However, I am still stuck back on square one which finding out who is the National Competent Authority to issue certifications to bring in Lorazepam into the Philippines. The PDEA has DEA listed as the National Competent Authority. I have been in contact with them, my doctor has been in contact with them. They won't and cannot issue this certification. This whole thing is ridiculous and stressful. The PDEA keeps sending me the DEA and my doctor the same generic email, but that not giving us solutions or providing alternatives. I hope this is more clear now! Thank you for sharing your feedback. It is well appreciated 

Kind Regards


----------

